# New Downeast Humidor



## seawolfxix (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys. I've been lurking for a few months and decided to pull the trigger on a Downeast humidor. It is a 12 x 15 x 7 Harpswell with Credo analog hygrometer and Credo Onyx humidifier. Wood = walnut.

View attachment 79268
View attachment 79269
View attachment 79270
View attachment 79271
View attachment 79272
View attachment 79273


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have bought four of these humis from Bob @ Downeast. Surprised others have not discovered him. You can't beat the quality for the price. Nice humi by the way!


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

That looks awesome! Mind me asking what you paid?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice. I like the way he did the bottom to allow for air movement.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice, congrats!:first:


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like that... Really like that. Love the thickness of it, it looks nice and substantial. I bet it weighs a bit. Off to his website now...


----------



## seawolfxix (Jun 21, 2013)

wctaylor89 said:


> That looks awesome! Mind me asking what you paid?


~$400


----------



## powerkor (Aug 9, 2013)

I found these guys the other day. Trying to figure out how I can save up to get it. They make some beautiful looking humidors.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Damn.. That looks really nice! Good choice...


----------



## Gladiator4 (Jul 20, 2013)

beaut piece of art there!
your one lucky fella

fill it up yet?


----------



## seawolfxix (Jun 21, 2013)

Gladiator4 said:


> fill it up yet?


Not quite yet... I've got some coming in the mail.

The only feature that I'm not crazy about is the location of the humidifier and the dividers. The "back" of each divider butts up against the humidifier, and the "front" of each divider is secured under the tray rail/ledge. Therefore, you have to remove the dividers in order to remove the humidifier. Has anybody seen a design like this before? How do you refill the humidifier without removing nearly every cigar from the box?


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Gladiator4 (Jul 20, 2013)

seawolfxix said:


> Not quite yet... I've got some coming in the mail.
> 
> The only feature that I'm not crazy about is the location of the humidifier and the dividers. The "back" of each divider butts up against the humidifier, and the "front" of each divider is secured under the tray rail/ledge. Therefore, you have to remove the dividers in order to remove the humidifier. Has anybody seen a design like this before? How do you refill the humidifier without removing nearly every cigar from the box?


Looking at the pictures, that does look like an odd setup.

Maybe you could try making the dividers in a 'T' formation, hopefully not up against the humidifier? Might not make a tight fit though.

Or use another source to keep it humid


----------



## seawolfxix (Jun 21, 2013)

Gladiator4 said:


> Looking at the pictures, that does look like an odd setup.
> 
> Maybe you could try making the dividers in a 'T' formation, hopefully not up against the humidifier? Might not make a tight fit though.
> 
> Or use another source to keep it humid


I contacted Bob at Downeast Boxes, and he suggested that I add water by using a plastic syringe with a curved tip. I suppose this method isn't ideal, but it seems to gets the job done. Also, this box is holding humidity extremely well, so maybe I won't even have it do it that often.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

seawolfxix said:


> I contacted Bob at Downeast Boxes, and he suggested that I add water by using a plastic syringe with a curved tip. I suppose this method isn't ideal, but it seems to gets the job done. Also, this box is holding humidity extremely well, so maybe I won't even have it do it that often.


Very nice humidor.

If it's holding humidity well, as you mention, then be careful not to over humidify.


----------



## seawolfxix (Jun 21, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> Very nice humidor.
> 
> If it's holding humidity well, as you mention, then be careful not to over humidify.


How will I know if it's over-humidified? Is there an RH threshold that I should watch for?

I added some water today because I wanted to try the syringe method, but I'll make sure to keep an eye on it. If it does go over ... say 75% ... what should I do?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

seawolfxix said:


> How will I know if it's over-humidified? Is there an RH threshold that I should watch for?
> 
> I added some water today because I wanted to try the syringe method, but I'll make sure to keep an eye on it. If it does go over ... say 75% ... what should I do?


If it's holding a level in the mid 60's to 70% RH. Don't keep adding more water. It's close to where you want it. Just add cigars as they will have a big influence on the RH. If your cigars come from a reputable source they will contain a proper moisture level around 70% and will add a large mass helping to stabilize the RH even further.

It is a common misconception that ALL humidors need to be seasoned and must be humidified to levels well over 80 to 85% humidity. Wrong. This is bad advice and most times results in over humidification and the next question you'll be asking is "how do I get the RH back down?"

Especially in the summer months it's very possible the cedar in the box has already acclimated to a 65 to 70% level *which is perfect *and needs NO further moisture be added.( Spanish cedar is hygroscopic and will acclimate to whatever the surrounding air is) If it was shipped to you in the dry winter months you probably would need to add some moisture. But if you measure 70% now...your done.

Whatever adjustments you make should be done very slowly. Don't rush it!!!


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

How many cigars does it hold?


----------



## seawolfxix (Jun 21, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> If it's holding a level in the mid 60's to 70% RH. Don't keep adding more water.


After 24 hours, it's at 69% (+/- 1%). I guess I'll forget about water until I notice the RH dropping.



JJ3 said:


> How many cigars does it hold?


I don't know exactly, but I'd estimate ~75 could fit comfortably.


----------

